# (S) Kurbelabzieher X-Type



## dr.juggles (21. März 2009)

hi

ich hab ein problem 

und zwar habe ich den integrierten kurbelabzieher an meiner evolve kurbel verloren, müsste aber dringend meine kurbel zwecks demontage abziehen.

wo bekomm ich das teil her?

mfg


----------



## Cuberius (21. März 2009)

Frag doch mal direkt bei bikeaction.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (21. März 2009)

oder Kimmerle, oder Schindele.


----------



## Cuberius (22. März 2009)

MTsports wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## dr.juggles (22. März 2009)

danke für die antworten, bin bei hibike fündig geworden.


----------

